# Certified used card dealerships



## Egill27 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hello Expats!

I will be moving to Germany at the start of the new year and among the many things I need to do is to buy a car when I arrive.

I am looking for certified Mercedes Benz, BMW or Audi dealerships of used cars but since I dont speak German (yet) I am having a hard time finding them on Google. 

I will be moving to Frankfurt but I dont mind travelling to other German cities.

I appreciate your help in advance!

Thanks,


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Egill27 said:


> Hello Expats!
> 
> I will be moving to Germany at the start of the new year and among the many things I need to do is to buy a car when I arrive.
> 
> ...


Use mobile.de or autoscout24.com or similar sites. 

Using the "Detailed Search" page, complete as many or as few fields as you like. 

Check the postcode of the area that interests you (Wikipedia pages for cities in Germany will always have this), for Frankfurt 60306 should work, so under the "Location" field, put Germany, 60306 and whatever range from there that you want - 10km up to 500km is possible.

Continue to scroll down and select the "Approved Used Programme" drop-down menu and select the program for the manufacturer that interests you.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi, the last thing you 'll need in FFM is a car.
The city is overcrowded and traffic jam is a daily nightmare. Use bus, S-Bahn, U-bahn if possible. 
But if you want to buy a car, don 't buy Diesel because of eco zones.
FFM is an international melting pot and while presence of allied forces many people speak english - especially car dealer. 
Take some time and look along dealer strips f.i. Hanauer Landstrasse ( Frankfurter Automeile).


----------

